# Comm./res. waste issues. Need others for confirmation and knowledge



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

I know the answer, I need additional knowledge and expertise in to solidify proof. I will begin to explain. 
Built in 2007 a 4 story residential above 1 story retail above 1 story parking. Continued stoppages to drain collecting discharge from ac, t&p, and w/h drain pan. It’s a 2” PVC line from above floor 1 through the roof below floor 1 becomes cast iron This 2” line receives waste from the kitchen. Floors 2,3,4 2” hub drain tie directly into 2”kitchen waste line. Both are vented through kitchen to a AAV. I drafted a isometric view it’s crude it was deleted the first time it was drafted. Can anyone confirm any questionable areas and/or violations to the IPC . Any input is greatly appreciated. The original plumber still maintains retail and insists no issues exist. Afterwards I describe their solution and other critical failures.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Never pass in Illinois. 

AAV not approved. Max 6dfu on 2"wet vent. Never tie a FD or HD into a 2" branch for a washer asking for sudzing. FD traps separate venting through a dry stack.

If you vertical rise for sinks/washers is at least 3" it's undersized (vertical). That branch underfloor would need to be 4"

Washer traps need to be separately vented in a dry vent running alongside of the waste stack until 6" above flood rim on the tp floor.

I could write a book on this drawing.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

GAN said:


> Never pass in Illinois.
> 
> AAV not approved. Max 6dfu on 2"wet vent. Never tie a FD or HD into a 2" branch for a washer asking for sudzing. FD traps separate venting through a dry stack.
> 
> ...


Any good ideas on the title?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

How not to plumb.........


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah gan I agree however the other plumbing company says all good now the HD is the problem. I feel that it’s all undersized kit should be at least 3 washer as you said 4 the HD I would run independently to bottom. I have a difficult time in Georgia for someone to definitively describe the inadequacies of the system. I am relying on other to affirm my diagnosis to avoid a pissing match with other company. Answer this for me if you are using IPC in your state. The HD and kitchen w/ disposer on floor 2,3,4, would those be considered a combination waste and vent? if so a FD (HDj can not discharge into a combo waste and vent containing food disposers. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Lannewats said:


> Yeah gan I agree however the other plumbing company says all good now the HD is the problem. I feel that it?s all undersized kit should be at least 3 washer as you said 4 the HD I would run independently to bottom. I have a difficult time in Georgia for someone to definitively describe the inadequacies of the system. I am relying on other to affirm my diagnosis to avoid a pissing match with other company. Answer this for me if you are using IPC in your state. The HD and kitchen w/ disposer on floor 2,3,4, would those be considered a combination waste and vent? if so a FD (HDj can not discharge into a combo waste and vent containing food disposers. Let me know your thoughts


Are you from India? You mean India Plumbing Code?


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

No brother Georgia uses the Interntional Plumbing code, I thought UPC was for Uganda Plumbing Code that Code only covers urinals made from elephant trunks, the minimum requirement to look for animal teeth trotting to the watering so as not become lion bait, and how vent a fart out of your mud hut.


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Almost forgot about other plumbers did not install a PRV on the residential portion of the building. 125 PSI was static highest pressure without thermal expansion device at water heater. I installed a 3” PRV correcting that problem but these guys had installed maybe 10-15 backwater valves on the drains to correct undersized waste lines. For 12 units on each of 4 floors I’m sure I counted only eight 3” vents penetrating the roof everything is loop vented without any clean outs so video inspection is not possible at the moment.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rwh said:


> Are you from India? You mean India Plumbing Code?


I almost pizzed my pants! :vs_laugh:

Seriously, as Mike Holmes would say : "Air behind water"


----------

